# Servlet in JSP anbinden // Datenbankanbindung in JSP



## myebay18 (19. Jun 2011)

Hallo,

ich habe eine Formular in JSP und möchte die eingetragenen Werte in eine Datenbank schreiben.
Die Datenbankanbindung habe ich in einem Servlet vorliegen. Das Servlet funktioniert an sich auch.

Nun möchte ich das Servlet aber in die JSP-Datei einbinden und die ins Formular eingetragenen Werte an das Servlet übergeben. (Zur Datenbanjanbindung habe ich 3 Files erstellt, eine Java-Klasse, eine Entity-Klasse und ein Servlet). So schaut momentan mein Einbindungs-Code aus, aber es funktioniert nicht:


```
<jsp:include page="../src/java/Kunde/Kunde.java" flush="true" />
                                            <jsp:include page="../src/java/Kunde/KundeService.java" flush="true" />
                                            <jsp:include page="../src/java/Kunde/KundeServlet.java" flush="true">
                                            <jsp:param name="gender" value="<%= chgender %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="firstname" value="<%= chfirstname %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="lastname" value="<%= chlastname %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="address" value="<%= chaddress %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="postcode" value="<%= chpostcode %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="city" value="<%= chcity %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="country" value="<%= chcountry %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="email" value="<%= chemail %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="telephone" value="<%= chtelephone %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="password" value="<%= chpassword %>" />
                                            <jsp:param name="confirmation" value="<%= chconfirmation %>" />
                                        </jsp:include>
```


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

http://www.java-forum.org/datenbankprogrammierung/91063-daten-jsp-datei-datenbank-speichern.html

Schon mal google befragt?


----------



## myebay18 (19. Jun 2011)

Marcinek hat gesagt.:


> Schon mal google befragt?



Natürlich, Stunden habe ich bereits damit verbracht.
Vorrangig würd ich gern das Servlet integrieren, weil ich da die Datenbankanbindung ja bereits habe.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

Dann einfach die Daten per Post an das Servlet schicken?

Es sind allein in diesem Forum viele Threads zu genau diesem Thema.


----------



## myebay18 (19. Jun 2011)

Ok, dann werd ich mich wohl no bissl hier umschauen müssen. Habe es bisher halt einfach nicht auf die Reihe bekommen. Und du wirst es selber kennen. Iwann verliert man eben die Geduld, wenn auch das 4. Tutorial nicht funktionieren mag.


----------



## Marcinek (19. Jun 2011)

Dann poste mal dein letzten Versuch.


----------



## maki (19. Jun 2011)

[xml] <jsp:include page="../src/java/Kunde/Kunde.java" flush="true" />
[/xml]
Nebenbei bemerkt, das kann so gar nciht gehen, weder vom Pfad her, noch von der Datei her.
Du musst ein Servlet einbinden, d.h. eine URL die vom ServletContainer auf ein Servlet gemappt wird.


----------



## myebay18 (19. Jun 2011)

Naja, meinen letzten Versuch hab ich ja bereits gepostet^^
Ich muss dazu sagen, dass ich kompletter Neuling in der JSP/Servlet-Geschichte bin und mich auch erst seit wenigen Tagen damit beschäftige.

Ich habe ein Servlet erstellt, wenn ich dieses in Netbeans ausführe, wird die Datenbank mit Dummy-Werten befüllt. --> funktioniert
Ich habe eine JSP-Datei, wenn ich diese ausführe, erscheint das Formular inkl Überprüfung --> funktioniert

Ich habe gedacht, dass ich die Servlet-Datei schlichtweg "einfügen" in meine JSP-Datei kann.
Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was für eine URL das sein soll, die ich angeben muss... (vermutlich ist es bereits daran schon in den anderen Tutorial gescheitetert^^)


----------



## maki (19. Jun 2011)

> Ich habe gedacht, dass ich die Servlet-Datei schlichtweg "einfügen" in meine JSP-Datei kann.
> Ich verstehe nicht ganz, was für eine URL das sein soll, die ich angeben muss... (vermutlich ist es bereits daran schon in den anderen Tutorial gescheitetert^^)


Dem JSP Include Tag ist es egal, ob du eine JSP, ein Servlet oder eien HTML Seite einbindest, es wird nur der content inkludiert.
Je nachdem wie es gemappt ist, kann es auch reichen, nur den Servletnamen anzugeben, aber ein Servletname hat keine .java oder .class Erweiterung.

Weisst du schon was der Context ist?
Würde sagen dass dir mehr Grundlagen nicht schaden würden.


----------

